# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  برنامج Satellite TV PC لمشاهدة قنوات الفضائية

## طاااطاوميكى

الان تستطيع مشاهده هذه القنوات الفضائيه عن طريق هذاء البرنامج الجميل


برنامج Satellite TV PC لمشاهدة قنوات الفضائية











التحميل


Gold TV Channel Free View

منتظر ردودكم ...

----------


## jarwanpikatsho

على راسي البرنامج ومشكور يا خي

----------


## safoo

'[ppppppppppppppppp

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير موضوع روعة

----------


## اليتيم العماني

برنامج جيد , لكنني لم أهتدي لطريقة عمله .

----------

